# Need some help from Members of site!



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

My youngest Daughter used to help me take care of our chickens when she was young. She left home when she had joined the Army. She is a Veteran of the Iraqi Freedom, was with the 3rd ID with the push into Bahgdad. She is now a single Mom of 3. 
She was selected by the bar she works in to represent them in the Miss Oktoberfest contest.
Please vote for her at these links. Vote Amy-JP MacGradys (top right)
Thank you in advance!
http://www.artsquest.org/festivals/oktoberfest/miss.php
Or direct to her page:
http://www.vibescm.com/amoe/show/14235


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Done 

.......


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Thank you for giving us the opportunity to help her out. Glad to do so.  Best of luck to your daughter.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Well said 7chicks!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish her the best of luck!


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

I voted my daughters name is amy too!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

When does the contest come to an end?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

good luck ....


----------



## Righteousrich (Feb 18, 2013)

Announcement of the winner is the weekend of Oct. 4-6
Thanks everyone for the votes and well wish's. 
still time for others to vote!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I would vote, but I'm too young... 

Fingers crossed that she wins though!


----------

